# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I8150 [ Galaxy W ] Repair Dead Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [28 FEB 2012]   Description :   *Samsung GT-I8150 Repair Dead Boot*  Released Notes:   Samsung GT-I8150 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-I8150 Repair FileSamsung GT-I8150 Video  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [ *Not a Fake list* ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## حسن529

*galaxy w*** i8150*

----------


## hassan hijazi

thenxx

----------


## hassan hijazi

thenxxxx

----------


## hassan hijazi

thenk

----------


## hassan hijazi

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا المحهود

----------


## عبده عثمان

السلامممممممممممممممممممم عليكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## beromeroo

تليفونى جلاكسي وندر 8150 كنت بحاول اديلة سوفت وير روم اصلى لكن اخد وقت كبير ومكنش فى اى تقدم ولما فصلته من الكمبيوتر وخلعت البطارية وركبتها الجهاز مش راضي يفتح خالص الشاشة طافية ومفيش اى باور . ممكن إفادة يا اهل الخبرة

----------


## beromeroo

يا جماعة ممكن حد يفيدني بسرعة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

